# Coraline alage not growing



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi guys,

I'd added 75 lbs of dry rock to my tank about two months ago as well as a piece of live rock with lots of coraline algae to help seed it. The coraline algae has not spread to the other rocks, and in fact appears to have died off on the rock that had it.

I bought a 4 bulb T5 fixture about 4 months ago and believe I have two 10k and two actinic bulbs in it. My nitrates have been around ~15 ppm, my calcium has been around ~460 ppm, and my dKH has been between 14 - 17 when I've tested it.

I'd been adding a small amount of Kent Marine Buffer each time I do a water change, but I think that may be why my dKH has been high, so I am going to forgo it next time and see what results.

Why do you think the coraline algae died off on the one rock that had it instead of thriving and spreading to the other rocks? Could the higher dKH be to blame? I've tried to research the relationship between high dKH and coraline algae, but the only information I've found seems to suggest that coraline does _better_ in higher dKH.

Is it possible that the ~15 ppm nitrate is too high for coraline algae?

Thanks!


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

well yes its certainly possible add a small live piece alond with some purple up and see what happens. be sure to do multiple waterchanges during this period


----------



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

Be sure the live rock is in an area of high flow. You can also break it up and and put it in your overflow (besure to remove and socks or filter pads). I've also read bout scraping the coraline with a knife and seeding the dry rock. Good luck!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

JerseyBird97 said:


> Be sure the live rock is in an area of high flow. You can also break it up and and put it in your overflow (besure to remove and socks or filter pads). I've also read bout scraping the coraline with a knife and seeding the dry rock. Good luck!


+1
this is how i got mine to spread i took the rock with the most held it over the tank and scrapped it up a bit to get the spores into the water then placed the rock near a powerhead... now its great and growing all over the place!!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You don't want to use Purple Up. Maintaining correct alkalinity and calcium levels will do trick, just give it time. Adding Purple Up will only further make the maintenance of the correct calcium and alkalinity levels more difficult.

Is it possible that you have species which are eating the coraline? Sea Urchins, for example, will eat coraline algae.


----------

